# facility layout optimization



## Maxeng (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

رسالة الماجستير التي اعمل عليها حاليا تتطلب اقتراح تنظيم جديد للمكائن الموجوده في ورشة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه بالجامعه، الورشه كما هو معروف لذوي الخبره تتبع نظام Job Shop. الهدف من هذه الدراسه هو تقليل المسافه المرتحله ما بين المكائن. وعليه اتمنى من من لديه الخبره مساعدتي في تحقيق مطلب الرساله من خلال تطبيق احد الطرق الرياضيه المعروفه والمستخدمه في هذا المجال، حيث انه ليس لدي الخبره الكافيه خاصة فيما يختص بايجاد نتائج على احد البرامج التي تستخدم عادة لايجاد حل لهذا النوع من المشاكل. 

لكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير سلفا ،،،


----------



## صناعي1 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

قد تفيدك هذه الملفات


----------



## م / مومو (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا و رزقنا و اياكم علما نافعا


----------



## m7mad_issa (13 فبراير 2009)

*i done mini project about the same topic*

many ways :graph based method 
CRAFT
the most important sofware is PLANOPT


----------



## سميرعبدالطيف (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا بدرس ماجستير فى الهندسة الصناعية الان ولكنى خريج هندسة الانتاج وليس لدى خبرة كافية ولكن ارجو لواساعدك ولكن انصحك ان تقرا فى كتاب tompikins او francis white سوف تجد العديد من الطرق


----------



## حسن عمر (31 مايو 2009)

*industrial facility and design*

موضوع رسالتي أيضا قريب من هذا الموضوع
يوجد طريقة لcellular manufacturing system design 
تسمى similarity coefficient 
من أسهل الطرق.
في اواخر الملف المرفق يقوم بشرح هذه الطريقة يمكن تحميله من الرابط التالي
www.megaupload.com/?d=8O7LVK70
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## حسن عمر (31 مايو 2009)

*industrial facility and design*

الملف المرفق من إعداد الكتور عزيز عزت
شرح مبسط ل 
industrial facility and design
اتمنى أن تجد فيه ماتريد 


سبان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
عدد خلقه 
ورضاء نفسه
وزنة عرشه
ومداد كلماته


----------



## أنس عمر (26 يوليو 2009)

dear m7mad_issa :
Please i want to download craft software , If you have it please show me the link of this software or download it in this site .


----------



## شهبندر (26 يوليو 2009)

سلام، أرجو أن أكون قد فهمت السؤال:81:

أعتقد أن المطلوب هو تشييد نموذج رياضي وحله بأحد الطرق :

-- استخدام أحد البرامج مثل lingo

-- تطوير طرقة حل خاصة بك , وذلك إن كان النموذج معقدا

-- استخدام ال metaheuristics كحل أخير إذا لم تنفع الطرق السابقة, في هذه الحالة لديك امكانية التخلي عن النموذج الرياضي لصالح المحاكاة (simulatobn based optimization)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng.Foam (6 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يا اخ حسن عمر و كل المشاركين


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (13 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزي الشكر 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## safia (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*"Manufacturing Facilities Design and Material Handling "*

Salam Alaykoum oua rahmatou Allah
I am looking for this book 
"Manufacturing Facilities Design and Material Handling "
3d or 4th edition 

Author: Matthew P. Stephens, Fred E. Meyers

ISBN: *0135001056*

ISBN-13: *9780135001059*

*, 978-0135001059*

Binding: HardcoverPublishing Date: Apr 2009Publisher: Prentice HallEdition: 4th EditionNumber of Pages: 486Language: English


----------



## ahmed khalifa (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed khalifa (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله القيسي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...اخي العزيز اتصور انو الرساله الي دتشتغل بيهة اكثر شي تعتمد عى material handling بين المكائن وبالتالي تكدر تحدد درجة اهمية موقع ماكنة من اخرى على اساس عدد عمليات النقل الموجودة ابيناتهم .... الي اقصدة تكدر تسوي تحليل للمعمل بوضعة الحالي وراح اتلاحظ عمليات النقل وتكدر تغير مكان المكائن حسب الاهمية وحسب مصفوفة انتة اتسويهة بالوضع الحالي والوضع بعد التغير.... اني جان مشروع التخرج مالتي بنفس الموضوع تقريبا


----------

